# New guy on the block.



## "X-Killer" (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello im new to this sight and fairly new to archary. I have been shooting archary for about a year and a coumpound for about 4 mounths. I like to hunt, fish ,camp(Im working on my Eagle scout), Play drums and my new found hobby Archary. My set up is a Martin Orion set at 70# a tru glo brite sight Xtreme sight shooting Easton epic arrows. I have been reading the sight for awhile now and decided to join. Becuse it is a great sight and i have learned alot.


----------



## TrackerTom (Sep 28, 2006)

*Welcome X-Killer*

Welcome to AT! See ya 'round


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome and hello


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun! 

Enjoy Shooting:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk X-Killer. Have fun here.


----------



## SWATCOP (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard Tim!


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT. I use to live in Oklahoma, moved to Texas about a year or so ago.


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT, Joe


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Ryan C. (Apr 18, 2007)

"X-Killer" said:


> Hello im new to this sight and fairly new to archary. I have been shooting archary for about a year and a coumpound for about 4 mounths. I like to hunt, fish ,camp(Im working on my Eagle scout), Play drums and my new found hobby Archary. My set up is a Martin Orion set at 70# a tru glo brite sight Xtreme sight shooting Easton epic arrows. I have been reading the sight for awhile now and decided to join. Becuse it is a great sight and i have learned alot.


It's nice to see new hunters! Martin makes a very nice bow! I'm sure you'll be happy with it.:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Ryan C. said:


> It's nice to see new hunters! Martin makes a very nice bow! I'm sure you'll be happy with it.:wink:


:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Ryan. Have fun here.


----------



## ebbtideman (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi welcome AT,

I started archery less than a year ago. Cool I also play drums great hobby too.


----------



## droptinedown (Jan 24, 2007)

You will love this site!!! WELCOME!!!:wink:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------

